# he's moving out



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

he got an apartment and he'll be moving in on march 1. i honestly don't know how to feel anymore. i'm either depressed or numb. next week he'll be taking all of his stuff out of our room. looking around i noticed almost all the stuff here is his (yet he complained all the time about clutter and messes WHEN IT WAS ALL HIS!!!!!!) man is he in for a rude awakening when he realizes it was always him and not me, and when he's got our daughter by himself all weekend w/out help. what are the odds that he'll apologise and possibly want to come back


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Odds are pretty high that he will do just that - but it doesn't mean things are right. Nothing has been addressed. Nothing is resolved. It will only mean that he feels lonely and overwhelmed. Feelings that you will likely experience as well.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

thought this was interesting to think about; so our daughter's having a friend sleep over for her birthday. he and i meet the girl's mom and she winds up being his ex before me. after she left, i joked around saying "wow, 2 exes in the same room". he goes to say "yeah, and it's both your faults you're exes" (he wasn't joking). it's funny coz we're the only 2 relationships he's had, and nothing about the break-ups is his fault. i think i'm going to start calling bull sh!t here. but whatever. he's the 1 who'll be alone if he keeps putting the blame on others


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

don't know if i'm reading into this comment too much; so he and i agreed to stay friends. we still get along really well and our seperation is better than a lot of peoples' marriages. last night we were hanging out w/ my brother & his wife (who by the way are thinking about getting divorced also) at a bar. we were all a bit tipsy (we don't drink & drive, we always take cabs); and he pulls me aside to tell me this was the last time we were going to hang out together. i didn't ask him what he meant by that coz i didn't want to fight and i haven't had the chance to talk to him today. i'm just wondering if he meant that since we're doing every other weekend w/ our daughter we just won't have time (i can easily get a babysitter & wouldn't go out til after she went to bed), or he really has no intention of staying friends (how can people be friends if they don't do things together)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You need to learn how to live separately before you can get any real perspective on doing things together. Frankly, you should have as little interaction as possible beyond the scope of your daughter. I make that recommendation under the assumption you, he, or both of you feel pangs for couplehood.


----------

